# Belgium: Orchilim 2012



## Marc (May 9, 2011)

There will be a big Orchid event in Belgium next year, might be a bit early with posting it here. I hope I remember to bump this post as the date of this event comes closer.

Date: 6-7-8-9 april 2012

The event will take place in The Landcommandery Alden Biesen 

Adress:

Kasteelstraat 6
3740 Rijkhoven
Belgium 

Participants:



> Societies
> 
> • Orchideeën Vereniging Vlaanderen regio Limburg, Belgium
> • Orchideeën Vereniging Vlaanderen regio Antwerpen, Belgium
> ...



http://www.orchilim.be/

Looks like a very interested event and with some participants from the far east an excellent change to aquire some special plants.  If I had a calender for next year this would be allready on it.


----------



## JeanLux (May 10, 2011)

Looks great, thanks for the link!!! (and Popow nursery to show up :drool: , date registered) Jean


----------



## Inguna (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for information, Marc! Still almost a year to go, but good to know :clap:


----------



## Marc (May 10, 2011)

Looks like excellent timing for a western european slippertalk meet up.


----------



## Inguna (May 11, 2011)

Marc said:


> Looks like excellent timing for a western european slippertalk meet up.


That sounds good 
Marc, where did you find participant-vendor list? In your opinion is there a chance that some more vendors pop up? I think that 2 years ago (in 2009) there were more vendors, including people from New Zealand.


----------



## Marc (May 11, 2011)

Inguna said:


> That sounds good
> Marc, where did you find participant-vendor list? In your opinion is there a chance that some more vendors pop up? I think that 2 years ago (in 2009) there were more vendors, including people from New Zealand.



http://www.orchilim.be/participantsvisitors.htm

I don't know if the list with participants will increase. Might be worthwhile mailing them.


----------



## Marc (Jun 13, 2011)

> • Ecuagenera ( Ecuador)
> • Jacky Orchiflora (België)
> • Botanische Orchideeën (Nederland)
> • NT orchids ( Maleisië)
> ...



Colombian Orchids (Colombia) is of the list, but Wubben joined the show.

I wonder if some of our other European friends will be there as well.


----------



## Marc (Nov 28, 2011)

Lot's of new names on the list of attendees



> Societies
> 
> • Orchideeën Vereniging Vlaanderen regio Limburg, Belgium
> • Orchideeën Vereniging Vlaanderen regio Antwerpen, Belgium
> ...



It's still a bit early but I really hope that we can arrange a "small" European Slippertalk meeting there. 

I'll probably attend the event on friday the 6th of April.


----------



## ronan (Nov 28, 2011)

i'll be there, everyday...:rollhappy:
I will be with Nt Orchids.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 28, 2011)

ronan said:


> i'll be there, everyday...:rollhappy:
> I will be with Nt Orchids.



Any pre-order possible!?? Jean


----------



## ronan (Nov 28, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Any pre-order possible!?? Jean



PM sent.


----------



## Marc (Nov 28, 2011)

ronan said:


> PM sent.



I want that PM as well oke::rollhappy:

Please


----------



## Dido (Nov 28, 2011)

I hope I can come, will look 
what will b e at that time. 

Does someone know if Peruflora will come to a show in europe in the next time. 
They had offered nice seedlings at WOC I heard.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 28, 2011)

Wish I could join too... , too far to come though...! Happy purchases to everyone that goes


----------



## Marc (Mar 30, 2012)

Only a few days left.

Anyone made plans to go there?

I'll be there on friday morning till the early afternoon.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 31, 2012)

Marc said:


> Only a few days left.
> 
> Anyone made plans to go there?
> 
> I'll be there on friday morning till the early afternoon.



Marc, according to our separate mails/pms, I, too, will be there on Friday morning and early afternoon!

For ev. other participating slippertalkers here faces of Marc and JeanLux  !

=> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22448

Hope to meet some more of our european friends!!

Jean


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 31, 2012)

:-( I was planing to attend this show as well, but now after the surgery I must stay in Alsace... :-(


----------



## Brabantia (Apr 2, 2012)

I will visit this exhibition the Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Apr 4, 2012)

Weather permitting I will be there probably on saturday.

Rob


----------



## Ruli (Apr 5, 2012)

Dido said:


> I hope I can come, will look
> what will b e at that time.
> 
> Does someone know if Peruflora will come to a show in europe in the next time.
> They had offered nice seedlings at WOC I heard.


They'll be at the EOC Budapest show.


----------



## Dido (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks they were in Dresden and I could buy a nice Phrag.


----------



## Marc (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm posting the pictures over here, over the last few months I got the impression that they don't get noticed when they are mixed into this forum section.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=352540#post352540


----------

